# ww1 battalions



## reg1 (24 Dec 2000)

I HAVE THE NAMES OF TWO BOOKS THAT YOU  AND YOUR READERS MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN  (1) DUCIMUS :THE REGIMENTS OF THE CANADIAN INFANTRY. IT WILL TELL YOU ABOUT THE HISTORIES OF MOST REGIMENTS.   (2) FIRST WORLD WAR CANADIAN INFANTRY BADGES. YOU MUST REMEMBER THAT THE RECRUITING BATTALIONS HAVE A SHORT HISTORY, BECAUSE WHEN THEY ARRIVED IN ENGLAND MOST OF THEM WERE PUT IN RESERVE BATTALIONS AND THIER DESIGNATED NUMBERS WERE CHANGED, AND AS THE MAN PROCEDED TO FRANCE THE MEN WERE DIVIDED AND PLACED IN OTHER BATTALIONS ON ARRIVEL FROM ENGLAND. I HOPE YOU UNDERSTODE MY JIBERISH AND I HOPE IT HELPS                     GOOD LUCK      UBIQUE


----------

